# Mud Motor Battle_Beaver Dam vs Swamp Runner vs Mud Skipper



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

Which one will come out on top?! These long tail mud motors have worked great on my 1436 Alumacraft and I would think they would be awesome on a microskiff! Run shallow and fast and never look back. I would recommend them to anyone who would be interested in a cheap, reliable motor. Sounds odd putting those two words together but these kits and engines are inexpensive and reliable. 

On JTgatoring's YouTube channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz6PJK0fV0Zjjfaxiz7Houg, I am testing all three thai long tail mud motor medium kits. One from Beaver Dam Mud Motors (CLP), one from Swamp Runner (SPS), and one from Mud Skipper (use to be KKK but has now change it to CKS). The engine of choice is the Predator 420cc Hemi engine. Videos will be posted every Saturday morning. Each week, along with the video, there will be a written article on https://www.jtgatoring.com/. 

There is a few chapters in this series; the first chapter is the unboxing, second is the assembly portion, third is the water test, and the forth and final chapter will be the conclusion! If you have anything specific you want to see or have any questions about, add it to the forum or contact me about it! I will try to reply back within a day if not two days. Share this with people who may be interested!!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

JTgatoring said:


> Which one will come out on top?! These long tail mud motors have worked great on my 1436 Alumacraft and I would think they would be awesome on a microskiff! Run shallow and fast and never look back. I would recommend them to anyone who would be interested in a cheap, reliable motor. Sounds odd putting those two words together but these kits and engines are inexpensive and reliable.
> 
> On JTgatoring's YouTube channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz6PJK0fV0Zjjfaxiz7Houg, I am testing all three thai long tail mud motor medium kits. One from Beaver Dam Mud Motors (CLP), one from Swamp Runner (SPS), and one from Mud Skipper (use to be KKK but has now change it to CKS). The engine of choice is the Predator 420cc Hemi engine. Videos will be posted every Saturday morning. Each week, along with the video, there will be a written article on https://www.jtgatoring.com/.
> 
> There is a few chapters in this series; the first chapter is the unboxing, second is the assembly portion, third is the water test, and the forth and final chapter will be the conclusion! If you have anything specific you want to see or have any questions about, add it to the forum or contact me about it! I will try to reply back within a day if not two days. Share this with people who may be interested!!


Looking forward to seeing this. I have a couple of 1436 jon boats that i would really like to stick a mud motor on.


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> Looking forward to seeing this. I have a couple of 1436 jon boats that i would really like to stick a mud motor on.


Yes sir! I love the build and idea of them. They work absolutely wonderful for what I use it for. Now I just want to find out which one is best for your $$$


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Have you seen Paint It Black's Saltmarsh 14? That's probably the best example of a microskiff with a mud motor.


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

I have not. How can I find it?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/saltmarsh-1444v.35446/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a backwater Inc swomp lite 23 on my Saltmarsh. I love it. Does about 19-20mph with two adults and gear.


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah that boat looks awesome!! Very nice set up - paint it black! Looks like some great fun haha. Thank you for showing me that thread CPurvis!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I have a backwater Inc swomp lite 23 on my Saltmarsh. I love it. Does about 19-20mph with two adults and gear.
> View attachment 19246


Still love that set up! That's next on my "want list".


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My buddy built one just like mine, but he’s running a surface drive. He’s seeing 23-27mph with a 25hp mangrove.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I used one in Alaska back in the 80's. Yes it was shallow but those big rocks will slow you down. Had to get used to the tippy balance of the motor. Guess their better in recent motors


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Man I used one in Alaska back in the 80's. Yes it was shallow but those big rocks will slow you down. Had to get used to the tippy balance of the motor. Guess their better in recent motors


I have not traveled rocky terrain yet. It handles nicely without any problems in any shallow or deep water that I have traveled. I am sure they have changed a little since then. Do you remember what kind of motor/kit it was?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

JTgatoring said:


> I have not traveled rocky terrain yet. It handles nicely without any problems in any shallow or deep water that I have traveled. I am sure they have changed a little since then. Do you remember what kind of motor/kit it was?


No I don't remember but it looked like the ones I've seen on here maybe bigger


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

Well the ones I will be testing are the most current models available. They will be tested in more of marshy swamp area rather than a rocky stream type environment


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

Just posted the intro video for this series! Go check it out! -


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

First video is up! CLP - Beaver Dam Mud Runner unboxing! Once I have all three kits unboxed, I will videos comparing the parts side by side so you can see them in better detail!


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 21, 2017)

Just finished a big article on the website comparing all the parts and pieces of the long-tail mud motor kits. I hope it helps someone out! - https://www.jtgatoring.com/long-tail-mud-motor-kits-comparing-parts/


----------

